# AC: B-Bar Borgata Saturday



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Okay... g/f got herself involved in this slot tournament this Saturday the 19th... it starts around 1 PM. I do not gamble, but I do drink and smoke cigars. I emailed the Borgata and the B-Bar is ONE of their designated smoking areas. So, I am probably going to hang out there most of the afternoon... anyone up for a little herf...

:ss
:al
:ss


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

anyone


----------

